# Build in camera not working in Windows 8.1 camera app



## Hassan Ali (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi, 
My build in web camera is not working. I have windows 8.1 OS install on my computer. When i launch the camera app, the screen is black, Im able to take a picture but when i click the previous arrow to see my picture, it say " The file cant be open, the file may be damaged".


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, and welcome to TSF, we need more info than that. What is the make and model number of your computer, have you checked in device manager for any error flags, either a yellow ! or red X, have you tried reinstalling the web cam software or driver.


----------

